# Vasectomy-to-ride time?



## homey (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm not sure where the most appropriate place to post this question is but I figured a forum named "passion" wouldn't be too bad an option. I had a vasectomy on wednesday (12/12/12) afternoon and I'm dying to go for a ride but I don't wanna risk hurting the boys any further. All the info I found about restricted activities lists nearly everything but cycling. What says you? When would it be "safe" to let the boys out and go for a ride? How long did you wait before venturing outside? 

Thanks doods!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

*shrug*

It varies. Pedal around the driveway/neighborhood/parking lot a bit and see how things feel.

I waited a week, and just stuck with mellower and smoother riding for a week or so. 

Keep up with ice when sitting around, that'll do the most good to get you riding.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for asking that Homey. I was wondering the same thing but hadn't gotten around to asking here yet.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a cycling book and looked it up although it is rather short on the subject..

*"Cycling can normally be resumed one week following vasectomy"*

Taken from

Bicycling Medicine: Cycling Nutrition, Physiology, Injury Prevention and Treatment For Riders of All Levels 
Arnie Baker, M.D


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I would say ask your doctor.

Then do what everyone else does and ignore his advice and do it when it feels ok to do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Id give it 2 weeks, then ease back into it. Recovery time really isn't all that long. Winter is a good time to have it done.

My hesitation in getting it done resulted in a 4th child, so don't delay over something so trivial as missing a few rides!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Wait about a week, ride around the neighborhood and see how it feels. I took my first decent ride after 2 weeks, when it didn't hurt to ride. Where the boys are concerned, better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

kjlued said:


> I would say ask your doctor.
> 
> Then do what everyone else does and ignore his advice and do it when it feels ok to do it.:thumbsup:


So true. lol


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, to testosterone - men often heal faster. My 44-year-old girlfriend just had a full, abdominal Hysterectomy and she was on her bike in 8.5 weeks!

Bed rest and increased caloric consumption also plays a HUGE role, in overall recovery times. While injured, all your body craves is 10+ hours of daily sleep and calories, to focus on healing tissue. Heal well.


----------



## jyeich (Nov 11, 2005)

Like others have said, wait a week and ride light, 2 weeks and back to normal (mostly normal). That's for riding your bike. 

For other riding, follow doctors orders!


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

dont rush back on the bike. When I had mine done I wasnt into biking. You feel ok and start moving too much and things can get real sore, real fast. You'll end up with a purple bag, and be laid up even longer. Try walking a mile or 2 before riding anywhere.:nono:


----------



## Dr.Preroll (Jun 2, 2009)

`I waited a couple of weeks before I did a real ride. The last thing you want is to pinch your boys on the back of your seat on a decent!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> Thanks, to testosterone - men often heal faster. My 44-year-old girlfriend just had a full, abdominal Hysterectomy and she was on her bike in 8.5 weeks!
> 
> Bed rest and increased caloric consumption also plays a HUGE role, in overall recovery times. While injured, all your body craves is 10+ hours of daily sleep and calories, to focus on healing tissue. Heal well.


Zachariah ... I'm not sure it's the testosterone...it could be that having a hysterectomy is MAJOR SURGERY compared to a vasectomy :madman:

SPP


----------



## tricky dick (Jun 10, 2005)

I was riding within a couple of weeks but just on pavement. Pain took about 6 weeks to subside for me to really ride the mountain bike and even then hitting a big bump produced a jolt of pain. Don't base your recovery on anyone else's experience. Your body will let you know when it's good to go. I had faster recovery after hernia surgery than I did with the vas.


----------



## proglife (Jun 23, 2009)

tricky dick said:


> I was riding within a couple of weeks but just on pavement. Pain took about 6 weeks to subside for me to really ride the mountain bike and even then hitting a big bump produced a jolt of pain. Don't base your recovery on anyone else's experience. Your body will let you know when it's good to go. I had faster recovery after hernia surgery than I did with the vas.


Is that where your username came from?


----------



## tricky dick (Jun 10, 2005)

ahhh, I knew that was coming! Perhaps you are too young to remember where that monicker originated


----------



## lactat (Nov 6, 2004)

I rode my bike to my vasectomy and back.
Nothing I would recommend - I did developed a mild case of the famous eggplant syndrome. Stayed off for one week after.
Ice and elevate the bag are the key components to early return to the saddle.


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

SlowPokePete said:


> Zachariah ... I'm not sure it's the testosterone...it could be that having a hysterectomy is MAJOR SURGERY compared to a vasectomy :madman:
> 
> SPP


Great response SPP - surprised no one else chimed in on this


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

SlowPokePete said:


> Zachariah ... I'm not sure it's the testosterone...it could be that having a hysterectomy is MAJOR SURGERY compared to a vasectomy :madman:
> 
> SPP


Some guys act like its major surgery. So far, not here though...kudos to no whiners.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Immediately. Before the local anesthetic wears off.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I was out bouldering in 2-3 days, but *NO* jumping off.

I waited a 1-2 weeks before jumping back on the bike/ pulling a climbing harness on.

Minor residual pain would come and go for 2-3 months but nothing that wouldn't have prevented me from getting out.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

My buddy took a ride one week after and was fine until we started hitting the techincal downhill parts (bumpy). Just take your first ride easy and see how you feel.


----------



## shoope1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Doc wanted me off work for two weeks. I have a labor intense job. So I would assume two weeks be safer for you.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Seriously!!!!
pointerdixie
slowpokepete
tricky dick

Most appropriate user names to reply on a thread!!

It all depends on where you ride and what you ride. Low end HT for me on some very rooty/rocky trails. Took a good month for me to be really comfortable.

Buy some damn good undos! I grabbed a pair of spandex type of boxer briefs and put them on under my running shorts with the built in liner. Kept everything snug!! The less the bounciness, the better!!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I waited 2 weeks because that's when I felt ready. Ice immediately after it's done and wear a jockstrap, it really helps. Supporting the boys as opposed to letting them hang made things much more comfortable. I walked some local trails and did a bunch of pruning after the first week.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

When the doc sais it's ok to get back on the saddle in bed. Tilt your seat forward and keep the weight on your butt, for safety.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

formica said:


> Some guys act like its major surgery. So far, not here though...kudos to no whiners.


This. Very minor. We were out of the house, there and done, back home in just under an hour. Way faster, easier, cheaper, and with far fewer possibilities of complications than the spousal unit getting herself tied. Also much easier (generally) to have reversed if you change your mind.

Ice and elevation, take it easy for as long as your body tells you to is all. I think I used a couple Percocet to help get comfortable/asleep a few nights.


----------



## IPSC shooter (Mar 5, 2012)

I had mine done on a friday so I could go back to work on monday, according to my doctor. I hung sheet rock that monday. My boys got infected and swelled up. I should have played the lotto, doc said 1 in million. It cost me 2 days of work. The pain killer were great. Take your time getting back. By the way nothing else swelled up.LOL


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Had it done on Friday, Saturday a week later did a 27 mile/ 4k mtn ride. No problems.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

2 weeks here- I had a problem with one of my stitches. Got the Ti thread down there that I can still feel every so often because I think there is a little bit sticking out from the tie-off so I get a little pinch every now and then. Otherwise no issues after 2 weeks.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

10 to 14 days. Ive been there)


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

IPSC shooter said:


> I had mine done on a friday so I could go back to work on monday, according to my doctor. I hung sheet rock that monday. My boys got infected and swelled up. I should have played the lotto, doc said 1 in million. It cost me 2 days of work. The pain killer were great. Take your time getting back. By the way nothing else swelled up.LOL


Too funny :thumbsup:

SPP


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I waited two weeks. No problems at all. And the "procedure" really isn't all that bad...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

As you can see, everyone has different recovery times. I had mine done on a Friday and sat on the couch all weekend then back to work on Monday. I even drove myself home from the procedure. I was back on the trail the next weekend. Nothing rough, but I was still rolling. Good Luck!!


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I was off the bike for 6 weeks and another 3 after that until I was on dirt. I was one of the lucky ones that had complications. Lucky me. I won't go into details, but it was pretty much a nightmare.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Buster1971 said:


> Great response SPP - surprised no one else chimed in on this


I was going to, but saw that someone else already had.

I had a mass removed from "down there" (endometriosis, not cancer) several years ago, not as major as a hysterectomy though. Doc said "no lifting restrictions", so I did laundry the afternoon post-surgery and walked to the grocery (not yet allowed to drive post-surgery) the next morning. Back on the bike two weeks later.


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

I was was off for 4 weeks , But!! two weeks before the Vasectomy I had my Rotator Cuff sewn back together so I had 12 Stitches in the cuff , and 10 Staples in my shoulder. 

I figured get it all done at once


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Mine is scheduled for next month. I hope I'm only out for two weeks.
Favorite Vasectomy Joke: What is the definition of macho? Riding your bike home after a vasectomy.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

formica said:


> Some guys act like its major surgery. So far, not here though...kudos to no whiners.


eidt, in response to some rep, I'm talking about whining as in "She wants me to cut my balls off, can you believe that??!!" which I have heard for real more than once, not true medical situations that are uncomfortable and painful.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

You will know when you ride...


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

With mine it was the pulling of the stitches that slowed me down. Once they dissolved I was fine


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

I waited 10 days, then came back into it pretty easy. (ie. no rides longer than 1hr for the next 2 weeks or so after starting) I had continuous mild pain. Eventually got some swelling around ~6 weeks post op and had to take another 2 weeks off with some serious anti inflammatories. 

I wouldn't bank on any riding within a month more than short 30 minute rides... Sure, you might get lucky, but don't bank on it. Avoid the disappointment.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

make sure your dropper posts dont shoot back up too quickly!


----------



## Scott_PA (Oct 23, 2012)

I was back on my bike after 2 weeks. As others have stated buy a jock strap and keep everything nice and snug. Also, lots of ice and sitting in the recliner for the first 2 days. The stitches that kept pulling and tugging were the worst part. I took the stitches out myself after 5 days before they dissolved because they were bugging me so bad.


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

well, i went mountain biking today for the first time since "the operation" (as it's referred to in my house). The ride was fairly easy and I didn't push myself too much. Everything felt and still feels okay but it's only been a couple hours since I got back from riding. I'm really, really hoping my nuts aren't the size of grapefruit when I wake up in the morning. 

Thanks for everyone's input and advice, it has been appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

scrublover said:


> This. Very minor. We were out of the house, there and done, back home in just under an hour. Way faster, easier, cheaper, and with far fewer possibilities of complications than the spousal unit getting herself tied. Also much easier (generally) to have reversed if you change your mind.


It amazes me how many men will avoid it in favour of their partner having the far more invasive procedure. It's painless and only takes an hour tops.

I think I was back riding after about two weeks.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't relate to MTB'in but I can to Quad racing. 

I had mine done. waited about 2 weeks then hit the track on my quad. 
Didn't have to many problems. Depending on how long or hard I rode at the track I may have a little soreness but only lasted a few hours.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Somehow I read the title as

*Vasectomy = time to ride*



Best wishes for speedy recovery...


----------



## crottsfactor (Jul 4, 2011)

Rent a recumbent to be safe.


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

I had mine done last month. I was off my bike 8 days. My first ride was around 15 miles, 2000'. It wasn't too bad on my nut sack. A few days later I did a 20 mile ride and it was still fine. Just wear tight underwear and make sure your incision isn't rubbing and bashing against your seat. 

I had sex at 2 week and I'd say that hurt more than riding because there wasn't any support. I actually had to ice after sex but not after rides.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Depends how ballsy you are.......


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ditto...*



Circusjunk said:


> I was was off for 4 weeks , But!! two weeks before the Vasectomy I had my Rotator Cuff sewn back together so I had 12 Stitches in the cuff , and 10 Staples in my shoulder.
> 
> I figured get it all done at once


Had my shoulder done late November, and the VAS 1.5 weeks later.

Shoulder wasn't a full rotator though, ended up a major clean-up, and a AC joint resection.

Shoulder still hurts, sack starting to subside, but not sure I'd try a MTB ride yet. 3 weeks out now, might try an easy spin early next week on the trainer. Still getting twinges etc. Not nearly as easy of a recovery as I expected. But, I've been told no MTB until Feb anyways due to the shoulder, and it's snowy here anyways.

Called it my 40 year old tune up.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

This was a very timely thread and it gave me good questions for the urologist. I had the op 12/26. I thought it might be helpful to others to know how the timeline worked out for me. 
Days 1 & 2 lazed around on the couch. Very little pain but took Ibuprofen for a cold I caught the day before. Iced for 48 hours. *Jock strap day and night for 7 days*.
Days 3 - 7 regular life no exercise
Day 8 - gym class (Body pump) (jockstrap)
Day 9 - gym class (Body pump) and 15 minutes of basketball (jockstrap)
Day 10 - 1 hour of basketball, almost non-stop (jockstrap). Bruising almost completely gone.
Day 11 - 20 minutes of weights and ab exercises plus 90 minute mountain bike ride (woo-hoo) (jockstrap). No pain, no swelling.

I kind of wonder of the jockstrap is one of the most important parts of a full recovery (anyone wear one this much and still have problems?) - first time ever wearing one while riding - definitely keeps the boys up and out of harm's way but a little uncomfortable on the seat.

I had so little discomfort from the procedure that I would almost certainly have been unable to resist starting regular exercise earlier if I hadn't had a brutal cold - probably just as well.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Got my boys snipped today. Doc told me I could ride no earlier than week post op. He said to wear jock strap and take a break after each mile. Get off the bike and make sure there is no discomfort.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Thanks for this thread. I have my scrotum shaved as ordered and go in first thing in the morning.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't make eye contact with the doc. It'll get weird!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

FirefighterMTN said:


> Don't make eye contact with the doc. It'll get weird!


It already is weird. I work for the same medical clinic, but in orthopedics one office over. Maybe I should bring a sheet of drywall with me and cut a hole in it.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Ice ice baby! Keeping my canines cold really seemed to speed the healing process.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Here are Chronicles of My Vasectomy for your enjoyment and edification.

Short answer is three weeks.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I went out the next day; no kidding. Was never really sore in the first place, so I wasn't going to let it get it my way. I did take it a bit easier; guess you could say I didn't go balls out on that ride!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Just saw my post again. I meant to say "cajones!" Curse you autocorrect!! <shakes fist at sky>


----------

